# How to grow Emersed Java Fern



## Rikesh

I wanted to know how to grow emersed java ferns.
I've read the "Beginner's Guide to starting your first Emersed setup!!" by Zapins, so don't shout on me 
Zapins used topsoil to plant his plants. But what about java fern? Should I place it on the soil or bury it?

Thanks


----------



## Veloth

As long as the rhizome isn't buried, I would think it would do fine. Here's a good read


----------



## tranr

I agree with the post above. In fact, we set several plantlets on moist rock surfaces in our paludarium (80% humidity), and they seem to be growing just fine. Based on our observations, I don't think you need to bury the rhizome in any soil in order for it to grow emersed.


----------



## Rikesh

Thanks a lot


----------

